# A new look for UGBB ..... are you ready???



## mugzy (Oct 12, 2014)

UGBB has been rebuilt and we will be launching a new look very soon. Also if you have any suggestions for UGBB we are open for ideas, no idea is a bad idea.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 13, 2014)

You should add a arcade section with games like black Jack, poker etc.


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hope it stays black. Easy on the eyes. And it's just better than other forums


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow, that was fast! Looks good!

In before "Sumo deadlifting isn't real deadlifting"


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks great! Mobile theme looks fantastic as well.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 13, 2014)

Nicely done.  Looks great.


----------



## MASON DIXON (Oct 13, 2014)

Site looks awesome, great job!!! Slogan is cool too, clean cut and to the point.


----------



## cotton2012 (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow nice change, I think it looks awesome!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 13, 2014)

Black and red my favorite two colors. Looks nice.


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 13, 2014)

Bright and dark at the same time...


----------



## woodswise (Oct 13, 2014)

I like the red because it brightens  the screen, and the black background just looks great in contrast.  No other site I go to looks this good!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 13, 2014)

while typing in the catbox with the default text color, it's difficult to see. Otherwise, very nice change.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 13, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## stonetag (Oct 13, 2014)

Hell of a deal, looks great guys.


----------



## bronco (Oct 13, 2014)

Red and black. Hmmm, I like that color


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 13, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> In before "Sumo deadlifting isn't real deadlifting"




It's not......


----------



## snake (Oct 13, 2014)

Do what you like; the brothers and sisters that are here is what makes this the best site for me.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 13, 2014)

love the new look


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 13, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Wow, that was fast! Looks good!
> 
> In before "HOmo deadlifting isn't real deadlifting"



Fixed that for you.


I say there should be a line some where around our names that has our current total on it. And by that I mean a platform total no gym totals or wanna be totals a real platform total that a guy trained hard for and is proud of.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm using the new version now and love it. Nice fuggin look


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks great. Glad it was kept dark. As others said its easy on the eyes at night when Im sittin on the couch tryin to read. I hate the other sites that are blinding. Only thing I'd like more would be to change all the bright white lettering everywhere. It needs to be tamed a little bit for my liking. It'd be cool if there was a default option that would change the lettering colors of peoples posts. If someone decides to write a few sentences or a whole paragraph then its like POW all bright white.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 13, 2014)

Looking good. Color contrast looks great!


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 13, 2014)

Me rikey...


----------



## Oldebull (Oct 13, 2014)

Very Sharp!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 13, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Looks great. Glad it was kept dark. As others said its easy on the eyes at night when Im sittin on the couch tryin to read. I hate the other sites that are blinding. Only thing I'd like more would be to change all the bright white lettering everywhere. It needs to be tamed a little bit for my liking. It'd be cool if there was a default option that would change the lettering colors of peoples posts. If someone decides to write a few sentences or a whole paragraph then its like POW all bright white.
> !SHRUGS!



I'm with Shrugs on this one. The new theme is really sharp and cool but the pure white characters on pure black background are kinda harsh, not as easy on the eyes as the previous version. That and the background of the catbox text box which should be darker since most of us use light fonts to be visible on the dark catbox background, it makes it hard to see what you're typing before posting it.

Besides these two minor things it's all good in my book, great job folks.


----------



## Azog (Oct 13, 2014)

Still looks the same on my phone. I'm using the full site not tapatalk or mobile whatever.


----------



## mickems (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks good. I also like the red/ dark black contrast.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 13, 2014)

Guys if you like the old look it's still there as an option at the bottom.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks great.


----------



## Paolos (Oct 13, 2014)

looks great and very easy on the old eyes!


----------



## bvs (Oct 13, 2014)

looks great!
darker bar where you type your shit in the catbox would be good


----------



## inhuman88 (Oct 13, 2014)

Digging the new look


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 13, 2014)

like it a lot too.


----------



## graniteman (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice work, Def classed the place up


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## MustangDX (Oct 13, 2014)

The new look looks good but after I log-in, everything go's back to normal.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2014)

MustangDX said:


> The new look looks good but after I log-in, everything go's back to normal.


Delete your cache


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 14, 2014)

looks good!!!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2014)

yup i was totally suprised today! nice look, red is a bit bright for me, are there other options on the bottom corner like before?

maybe add separate calculators on the home screen for lifts and diet cals perhaps? that way people can punch in a few numbers and get started instead of asking a ton of q's?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 14, 2014)

I missed the relaunch party...

Did they serve unlimited mai tais?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> I missed the relaunch party...
> 
> Did they serve unlimited mai tais?


Yes spiked with drol.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Oct 14, 2014)

im diggin it father pob.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 14, 2014)

I like it...


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 16, 2014)

I like it but as mentioned before, can we darken the typing box in the chatbox?


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 16, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> I like it but as mentioned before, can we darken the typing box in the chatbox?



I second this request ^^


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> I like it but as mentioned before, can we darken the typing box in the chatbox?


Yeah that was strange. We will have to look at the font colors there. I couldn't see what I was typing when I used white.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 17, 2014)

What are you guys talking about?  Everything looks the same as it always has to me..

Same shit since 2012


----------



## mugzy (Oct 19, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> while typing in the catbox with the default text color, it's difficult to see. Otherwise, very nice change.



I tried making the default color darker however it then disappears once it drops into the chatbox due to the black background.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 20, 2014)

Site looks awesome!! Great job!!


----------

